# Shell dwellers



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering I will be picking up my 100 gal this weekend and hope to have up and running which will leave me with a empty 50 gal. I have been researching shell dwellers and I am pretty sure I would like to set up the 50 just for them. I dont really know if Big als in Barrie has them but I dont really want to buy fish there.Hubby says he will take me to Toronto does anyone know of a good place that carries them. Thanks Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Pat. I highly suggest posting a Wanted thread on PriceNetwork.ca. There's a lot of people on there that breed various shell dwellers. What were you thinking of getting? Multies?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd encourage you to go and visit Mike Bandura at Finatics - a great guy, with an excellent selection of quality African Cichlids in extremely well kept conditions. Mike offers sound advice, and his prices are very fair...

He also has a great selection of many different types of Tanganyikan's, including all-manner of shellies

FINATICS AQUARIUM
599 kennedy road 
scarborough, ont
m1k 2b2
416-265-2026.

Hours: 
Mon-Fri 12-9pm
Saturday 10-6pm
Sunday 12-5pm


----------

